# Starter wire heat shield tube



## BrianLeith (Apr 11, 2013)

I am putting back together a 68 convertible I bought and I just installed the exhaust manifolds and I am trying to figure out where this starter wire heat shield tube goes I cannot seem to find a pic of this anywhere I just see the red starter wire disappear down by the manifold. If anyone has a pic I appreciate it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It bolts onto the studded head bolt that's between 5 and 7 cylinder. Goes right thru the "Y" in the exhaust manifold. Unless it's an HO car...then it goes next to the driver's side motor mount.


----------



## BrianLeith (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the response this mount is a little bent up anyone have any pics so I can reshape this one


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BrianLeith said:


> Thanks for the response this mount is a little bent up anyone have any pics so I can reshape this one


The bent mount you talking about the tube that gets bolted to where geetee said? If so here is a pic of that tube.
I am selling mine along with the OEM style battery cables that fit where geetee said it does.


----------



## BrianLeith (Apr 11, 2013)

The tube I have looks similar to that one with a different bracket. Does anyone have a pic of it installed on a motor thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That is the correct tube for 68-74 GTO, Non R/A. It's installed on the stud with a washer and a castle nut. You may have an incorrect one installed now.

From PY:
Item: RPE192B
Description: BATTERY CABLE TUBE / GUIDE - 68-79 NO RAM AIR
This is a 4" tube that passes thru the exhaust manifold to the starter. Pictured left. FITS 68-74 GTO 73-79 FB

FOR CARS W/ RA-HO MANIFOLDS USE RPE629A 











Ram Air Tube that is mounted on the motor mount driver side:

67-70 GTO: 










Taking a picture of it won't help much as its hidden between the manifold, block and partial heat riser shield, at best you'd see the top of it with the cable going into it and it mounted to the stud.


----------



## BrianLeith (Apr 11, 2013)

Any pics of it installed on the manifold


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is the HO style screwed to the motor mount.
















Installed on LH motor mount


----------

